# Powercon panel mount assembly problem



## djsquizz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello all,

I am having a problem assembling the Neutrik NC3FD-L-1 panel mount powercon connector. I have cut the end off of my power bar and as expected there is the live, neutral, and ground conductors. All are 14AWG. I put standard 16-14 gauge crimp disconnect connectors on each conductor. The live and neutral connectors went onto the powercon fine, but the plastic around the ground connection on the powercon is slightly smaller than the other two and will not fit. I have already checked the spec sheet and the neutrik website and they were no help. I've included pictures so you can hopefully see what I mean. 


So Bassically, a standard crimp connector will fit in the neutral and live spots, but not the ground. 


Am I using the wrong crimp connectors? Do you have any advice on how to assemble these connectors? 

Thanks 
View attachment 7713


----------



## FMEng (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks like you are using 1/4" slip-on, and the connector is made for 3/16" slip-on. Also, that is not an NC3FD-L-1. That part number describes an audio XLR, not a powerCON.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 17, 2012)

My terminal of choice for Powercon connectors: 19019-0048 Molex | Mouser

It's rated for 12AWG thus allowing for the Powercon's full 20A rating.


----------



## djsquizz (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks!

you were right! the 3/16" ones fit perfectly. I had to try 3 different electronics stores before i could find them though

And oops, my mistake, it is a Neutrik NAC3MPA-1


----------

